# which stainless steel exhaust>?<



## mossi (Dec 26, 2005)

Im about to purchase a stainless steel exhaust for my beloved TT, now which do i go for, do i go for back box only cat back or full system ?? dont really want to spend more that 400.. not quite sure where that leaves me, theres so many on the net/ebay im a tad confused..i want a nice sounding, slight power increase system.. would rear box do that? ive seen them for as little as 265, or do i need more, any helpfull advice welcomed.. oh and can i fit myself, or do you recommend for an extra 30 odd quid going to a exhaust/tyre bay.
thanks


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

off the shelf and easier to access is:
blueflame
miltek
magnex

do a search on those and for 400 notes, it's going to be a catback option

miltek for me looks too much like stock
magex, is nice, but on some angles the tail pipe looks maybe too big
blueflame, the tail pipes are good size, but the back box hangs low.


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm in the same boat, and equally confused - especially by the apparent recent low quality stuff that Milltek are putting out. Another name to check out is Jetex, they seem to be a quality product.


----------



## mossi (Dec 26, 2005)

p1tse said:


> off the shelf and easier to access is:
> blueflame
> miltek
> magnex
> ...


thanks, looks like im swaying towads magnex, at around 400 delivered, theres another called scorpian, but i think its non resinated, looks like from the pics theres no little silencer mid pipe, for Â£370 will that sound toooo ladish ? or do they sound nice without the mid little silencer?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Have a look on ebay blueflame some times put them on there direct with a buy it now price of Â£380


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Have a look on ebay blueflame some times put them on there direct with a buy it now price of Â£380


my mate bought one of these of ebay direct from blueflame Â£380,a 225 fitment and put it on his 180, because they supply a 180 to 225 fitment adaptor in the kit...its not noisy at all  which is good but i think it sticks out to far compared to OEM one!!!


----------



## 007TT (Mar 20, 2007)

Magnex  http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... ght=magnex (to save you the trouble taylormade-tt :-* :-* )


----------



## gloveywoo (Apr 24, 2007)

Magnex to me looks like a top quality product.

James


----------



## xander (Sep 16, 2007)

have a look on the powerflow web site try to find a fittin centre round you.
they hooked me up with a full de cat exhaust with 4" slash cut tail pipes for Â£405 thats fitted. custom work so can make it sound as load or as quiet as you like mine has just the one silencer in the midle section and sounds and looks awsome 
















short sound clip gives kinda an idea of the exhaust note


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

xander, looks nice

what's on the tail pipe edge on the top?


----------



## xander (Sep 16, 2007)

thanx 
its the powerflow logo mate.








thats befor i added the V6 valance


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

looks good.


----------



## alandamtt (Jan 13, 2008)

nice looking and sounding exhaust Xander!

was wondering was there any problems with the car when you removed the cat?

Alan


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi,

Heres a list of some.... :wink:

Didn't think it would be quite as long.....

Magnex
Milltek
Blueflame 
Pipewerks
Scorpion
Apr
Borla(State side)
Sebring
Abt
GTT 
Custom Powerflow 
Forge IIRC 
Remus 
Mongoose 
Powerflow
Jetex
Aps
OCT
Oettinger

Cheers
Bobski


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

I had a miltek for 3 years, the tips went rusty, they cleaned up but still see spots even when polished, I gave that to Juber and he has used it for about a year I think unless he has passed it on, so the baffles are good quality,

I now have a blueflame, it sounds better and has more power in mid range, maybe this is because the miltek was getting old? Also the Miltek leaked from the mid section from day one I always had to get it done up at the tyre place.

I love the look and sound of the magnex


----------



## mossi (Dec 26, 2005)

Stub said:


> I had a miltek for 3 years, the tips went rusty, they cleaned up but still see spots even when polished, I gave that to Juber and he has used it for about a year I think unless he has passed it on, so the baffles are good quality,
> 
> I now have a blueflame, it sounds better and has more power in mid range, maybe this is because the miltek was getting old? Also the Miltek leaked from the mid section from day one I always had to get it done up at the tyre place.
> 
> I love the look and sound of the magnex


magnex it is then  with its 4 1/2 inch tailpipes !

now who knows the best priced place to get one ?? probably mail order as i dont think theres any resellers round my way in surrey ive found 406 inc del ..for this


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

Stub said:


> I had a miltek for 3 years, the tips went rusty, they cleaned up but still see spots even when polished, I gave that to Juber and he has used it for about a year I think unless he has passed it on, so the baffles are good quality,
> 
> I now have a blueflame, it sounds better and has more power in mid range, maybe this is because the miltek was getting old? Also the Miltek leaked from the mid section from day one I always had to get it done up at the tyre place.
> 
> I love the look and sound of the magnex


Yet another rusty Milltek. What's got into these guys? They're a sponsor of this site, there's lots of bad press about their exhausts floating around at the moment, yet not a peep out of them to explain if there's been a bad batch of metal or something. I think they're going through a seriously rough phase.


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

mossi said:


> Stub said:
> 
> 
> > I had a miltek for 3 years, the tips went rusty, they cleaned up but still see spots even when polished, I gave that to Juber and he has used it for about a year I think unless he has passed it on, so the baffles are good quality,
> ...


that's the cheapest place i've found for them aswell. direct off ebay Â£391 and free if you collect which is what i'll be doing as i'm only 5 mins away.

Perhaps we could get a group buy to drop the price further?


----------



## mossi (Dec 26, 2005)

magnex it is, purchased today, awaiting del tomorrow or Fri, will then get it fitted and post some pics...
got it Aldershot, Euro Car Parts Ltd, 390.99 inc vat ! Bargain..


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

bobski said:


> Hi,
> 
> Heres a list of some.... :wink:
> 
> ...


Forge no longer make an exhaust for the TT


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> bobski said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


 Ah well spotted Yellow_TT. Your'e spot on.......  Forgot to edit that one... 

Cheers
Bobski


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Stub said:


> I had a miltek for 3 years, the tips went rusty, they cleaned up but still see spots even when polished, I gave that to Juber and he has used it for about a year I think unless he has passed it on, so the baffles are good quality,
> 
> I now have a blueflame, it sounds better and has more power in mid range, maybe this is because the miltek was getting old? Also the Miltek leaked from the mid section from day one I always had to get it done up at the tyre place.
> 
> I love the look and sound of the magnex


Thanks for that again mate! I still have it  Going well too! No leaks on mine YET! the tyre company you recomended did a good job. The only issue i have it the exhaust needing adjusing after a while, as they arent level! Does my head in!

As for the rust, i rubbed the tips down with a very very light grade sand paper, used some T cut, then waxed and oiled it, and on every car wash i just wipe the tips, so far they seem ok!

Magnex, is the best looking exhaust IMO! AND getting it at the Â£300 cost some one mentioned is a BARGAIN!!!!!!!!


----------



## raze1000 (Jan 8, 2008)

I sacked the milltek idea (i had already booked it in too) after all the rust people are telling about.
Now getting a Jetex fitted as soon as it arrives from Norway, should be Friday.
I reckon Milltek are gonna lose a hell of a lot of business if they dont sort the so called STAINLESS steel out.

Ray


----------

